# PC Zusammenstellung



## xBoxRatte (20. November 2009)

Hi ich hab vor mir in der nächsten Zeit (wenn endlich die 5870 oder eine neue Nvidia rausgekommen ist) mir einen PC zusammenzustellen.
Will mit dem PC eigentlich NUR gamen ^^  und wollte mal die Zusammenstellung auflisten.
Nun ist die Frage, ist das so für einen Gaming-PC sinnvoll oder könnte
jene Hardware durch eine bessere/schlechtere ersetzt werden.

Core i5 @ EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Coolermaster Realpower 620 Watt
Coolermaster HAF 992
MSI P55 CD53/GD56
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1.000 GB
LG-GH-22LS-DVDBrenner
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
Samsung Syncmaster 22" (1620x 1050)
oder
Samsung Syncmaster 24" (1920x 1080)
Möchte mit dem Mainboard gut und einfach übertakten (OCGENIE )
ATI 5870 (evtl. X2 wenn erschienen) oder die bald kommende Nvidia-alternative.

Wäre diese Zusammenstellung sinnvoll?
Hoffe ich bekomme bald Antworten 
MfG xBoxRatte


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

Die X2-Variante der HD5870 ist bereits erschienen, nennt sich aber Radeon HD5970. Das liegt daran, das die Karte mehr oder weniger ein Mischling aus zwei HD5850 und HD5870 ist.
Hmm, zu deinem System: Welche Core i5 genau? Ich würde dir zu einer i5 860 raten. Gutes P/L-Verhältnis und übertaktbar - also auch zukunftssicher.


----------



## Momchilo (20. November 2009)

Übertakten kann mit jedem 1156 Board zum Problem werden, da die Verbindung zwischen Sockel und Board teilweise mangelhaft sein kann. Da raucht dann schnell mal was ab.
Ich würde noch das Netzteil gegen das Corsair HX 650W tauschen. Natürlich gehen auch andere Netzteile, dass ist Geschmackssache.
Falls du vorhast CF zu betreiben, solltest du schauen, dass das Nt die benötigten PCI-e Anschlüsse hat und genug Leistung bringt.
Für das board würde ich die 10€ mehr ausgeben und mir das GD65 kaufen.
Wenn du dir schon ne 5870 einbauen möchtest, wird aber 1920*1080 zur Pflicht


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

Wenn nicht gar gleich ein 30-Zöller, falls es wirklich die ATI Radeon HD5970 sein sollte. Aber wenn 22" oder 24", dann auf jeden Fall 24".


----------



## xBoxRatte (21. November 2009)

Oh erstmal danke für eure schnellen Antworten 
Wirklich die ist schon erschienen?
Wieviel kostet die denn?
Möchte mir den PC bei alternate zusammenstellen und da ist noch 
nicht mal die 5850 geschweigedenn die 5870 verfügbar ^^
Habt ihr denn auch schon was über die Nvidia-karte gehört?
Eigentlich wollte ich den i7 860 nehmen, eig. bestes P/L.
Doch für diese 100 Euro ist bei dem nur Hyperthreading, was
mir bei den meisten Games wahrscheinlich eh wenig bringt.
Also wollte ich auf den i5 750 zurückgreifen, wenn man den
übertaktet ist eig. alles wie beim i7 860 enthalten, nur kein SMT.
Ja wie gesagt da ich das eh nicht brauch ist das für mich die bessere wahl.
Wie meinst du das mit dem abfackeln? 
Passiert das häufig bei 1156 platinen? abfackeln gefällt mir nicht 
Edit: hab die Preise gefunden  < 600 Euro?  nix für mich ^^
       Achso und das Board is extra fürs OC geschaffen auf 1156 Platine 
Das bedeutet doch das das Board geschaffen wurde um es selbst zu zerstören  - Spass


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Die gibt's schon etwas länger:
Hier der PCGH-Test:
Test Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock): Die schnellste DirectX-11-Grafikkarte der Welt - Test Radeon HD 5970, Hemlock, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte, GPU
Der ComputerBase-Test:
Test: ATi Radeon HD 5970 - 18.11.2009 - ComputerBase
Der GameStar-Test:
Test: Radeon HD 5970 im Test - High-End-Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11 | PCIe | Grafikkarten | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de
Der PC-Welt-Test:
AMD-Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 5970 Test DirectX 11 - PC-WELT
Und noch der HardwareLuxx-Test:
Hardwareluxx - your guide to luxurious hardware - ATI Radeon HD 5970 - Aufstieg auf den Performance-Gipfel

Kostet allerdings je nach Hersteller 540-600€
Dass das Übertakten mit den Sockel-1156 nicht so gut hinhauen und unter Umständen gefährlich werden kann ist mir bekannt - sicherheitsalber doch lieber auf einen Core i7 mit Sockel 1366. Spontan fällt mir da der 920er ein.


----------



## xBoxRatte (21. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Gehäuse, RAM, Festplatte oder Kühler?
Sind die denn Zukunftssicher (Ich weiss keine Hardware ist lange zukunftssicher  )
Habt ihr denn noch iwelche empfehlungen?
Werde die Bestellung dann innerhalb dieses monats aufgeben)
Bitte bitte empfehlungen posten 
Achso hab mal geschaut das MSI Mobo hat keinen Foxconn Sockel sondern einen Lotes
Sockel - welcher diese Pin-Druck-Fehler nicht haben sollte.
Sry falls ich hiern bischen Mül schreib es ist halb 2 nachts ^^
MfG xBoxRatte


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Der Core i7 860 hat ein wie gesagt gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ansonsten gibt's da meinerseits wenig zu bemängeln.
Wie die zukünftigen GeForces aussehen werden, kann dir niemand so genau sagen, das Problem bei den HD5800er ist nunmal, dass sie so schlecht verfügbar sind. Wenn du aber an denen interessiert bist führt in Moment halt nunmal kein Weg an einer HD5870 vorbei.


----------



## xBoxRatte (21. November 2009)

Okay dann dank ich mal euch beiden 
Im Grunde genommen ist der i7 860 der i5 750 mit SMT und 100 Euro teurer 
Bin schon interessiert an der HD5870, aber zu ihr gibt es keine alternative, das ist es doch !
Ich würde sagen mal schauen wie teuer die Nvidia wird.
Könnt ihr mir leise & gute Lüfter mit LED nennen?
Oder  ist eher ne Kaltlichtdiode oder wie das heisst sinvoll?
Wer noch was zu sagen hat solls tun oder für immer schweigen


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Ich verwende mehrere farbige Gehäuselüfter von Revoltec und hab 'ne ultraviolette Kaltlichkathode drin: die leichtet zwar nicht selber, bringt aber floureszierende Kabelbinder, Kabelsleeves und Moddingkabel zum leuchten. 
Kaltlichkathoden können verdammt gut aussehen, wenn sie richtig platizert sind, aber schon mit LED-Lüftern kann ein Rechner wie ein Weihnachtsbaum aussehen - wie meiner


----------



## TerrorTomato (21. November 2009)

xBoxRatte schrieb:


> Passiert das häufig bei 1156 platinen? abfackeln gefällt mir nicht



passiert durch dem z.t. geringen anprssdruck. im normalbertrieb bzw. gringem übertakten kein problem. das abfackeln passiert bei bei zu starker V-Core erhöhung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. November 2009)

Ich glaube es ist besser, wenn wir das verschieben


----------



## xBoxRatte (22. November 2009)

Was verschieben?


----------



## Bu11et (23. November 2009)

Also erst mal solltest du eine Budgegrenze angeben. Weiterhin Hast du einen Fehler im Gahäusenamen. Wenn ich mich nicht ihre gibt es keinen HAF 992. Solltest du den 932 meinen, kann ich dir den nur bestens empfehlen. Das gehäuse hat sehr viel Platz, optimal zum Kabelverlegen und ist sogar für ne Wasserkühlung bestens ausgerüstet. Also da kann man nichts falsch machen. Einer der angesagtesten Tower im Momment (kannst bei mir sehen, was damit alles möglich ist --> Signatur: Meine erste WaKü). Hier kannst du auch vieles finden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...476-sammelthread-ultimate-haf-collection.html
Beim Netzteil würd ich auf Corsair, Bequiet oder Cougar zugreifen. 
wenn du in der zukunft weiterhin auf Highend-Produkte seetzen willst, solltest du zum Sockel 1366 greifen, da dieser in der zukunft für den Highendmarkt gedacht ist. Das wiederum ist mit mehr Kosten verbunden, weil du auf 6 GB stat 4 GB zugreifen müsstest. Da empfehlt sich Corsais oder G.Skill. Beim Mobo musst du selber entscheiden. Ich hab z.B. mehr nach Optik zugegriffen.

So müste erst ma reichen


----------



## xBoxRatte (23. November 2009)

----deleted-----


----------



## xBoxRatte (23. November 2009)

Oh sry, meinte den HAF 922 
Ja Budgetgrenze wäre eig. 1500, mal sehen was men Vater sagt
vllt kommen da nochmal so höchstens 300 dazu.
Der Gulftown wird doch auch auf 1156 platinen verbaut werden
und die Bloomfield-Prozis sollen oder werden ja gar nicht mehr hergestellt
oder hab ich mich da verlesen?


----------



## xBoxRatte (24. November 2009)

So Frage bin an den Corsair Hydro Series H50 interessiert.
Was haltet ihr davon? 
Kann mich nicht entscheiden:
was würddet ihr mir raten nen bloomfield oder lynnfield?


----------



## xBoxRatte (10. Dezember 2009)

Sry wegen "doppelten"-Doppelpost  aber ich glaub wenn ich keinen neuen machen
liesst das keiner .
Hab mich jetzt umentschieden möchte doch gern einen
Eigenbau-PC. Die RAM-Marke Mushkin gefällt mir sehr,
doch ich weiss nicht genau, welcher Riegel  zum i5 passt.
Die dürfen doch maximal 1,65 V haben.
Davon gibts ja ein Paar  sind die denn alle kompatibel <--- richtig geschrieben ???
Ausserdem wollte ich nochmal das Pin Problem aufgreifen.
Passiert das denn oft? Denn ich möchte ja übertakten und wenn 
da mal was raucht is mein board un der prozi im arsch .
Zu welcher Kühlung würdet ihr mir denn Raten:
1. Corsair H50
2. Prolimatech (verschiedene Editionen ^^) 
Ich möchte wie gesagt den PC nur zum zocken benutzen
ist zum i5 der Phenom 955 BE eine alternative?
MfG xBoxRatte


----------

